# Car Dryers? Anyone suggest a good one?



## Starscream (Nov 4, 2007)

Thinking of adding a Metro "Master Blaster" to my Xmas wish list,

Does anyone here use them? Drying a car has to be my least favorite thing, Esp during cold months,

How are these things for drying?
There not exactly cheap so I want to be sure I'm making the right move,


----------



## Jack G (Oct 3, 2010)

I'd rather save myself some money and do by hand, not much help to you I know but that's just my opinion !


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Just ordered a Black Baron from Polished Bliss whilst they have a cracking deal on, used someone else's in the past and it was very useful for drying the engine bay, at the time a Ferrari F50 so some awkward areas.


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

I have the black baron and it's a handy tool for door shuts, engine bays, mirrors etc. 

You could use a water filtration system and a blow-dryer, if you don't like to towel the car dry..


----------



## Starscream (Nov 4, 2007)

They sell the 4HP Black Baron here in America too for $200, The 8HP Metro Master Blaster can be had for $300,

Is the extra 4HP worth the extra $100? hmmmmmm


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

I bought a vehicle dryer from Chemical Guy's in the group buy a month ago, was £110 delivered, retails for £144 on carwashnwax.co.uk, excellent machine, has a heater function, so great for blowing excess water off the car in freezing condition's.

Richard


----------



## Fly bye (Dec 4, 2007)

I dry the vehicle with a towel, then use a leaf blower to dry out areas such as cracks and crevices, wheels ect.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

i bought the chemical guys one on a group buy last year and its an awesome machine has heat controls and plenty of power


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

Do the black barons and the chemical guys ones have much 'force' when drying or are they more like a hair dryer with a long extension? I'm very tempted but want to make sure there is a useable amount of pressure behind them.

Any comments from Richard or Rob?


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

rgDetail said:


> Do the black barons and the chemical guys ones have much 'force' when drying or are they more like a hair dryer with a long extension? I'm very tempted but want to make sure there is a useable amount of pressure behind them.
> 
> Any comments from Richard or Rob?


The Black Baron has a 300mph air speed so you could say it's got some kick!

You do have to hold it very firmly when it's on. I'd say you have to hold it as firmly, if not a little more firmly, than our industrial pressure washer when it's on full power.


----------



## mundo (Sep 7, 2010)

dog blasters are cheaper

http://rover.ebay.co.uk/rover/1/710...aster-New_W0QQitemZ260491424960QQcmdZViewItem

looks like the same thing with a different sticker!

mundo


----------



## -Ashley- (Nov 19, 2010)

That's a good shout Mundo :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

theres plenty of force with the CG one just make sure your holding the hose before turning it on, theres a video somewere on here of it in action


----------



## Starscream (Nov 4, 2007)

I think I have decided on the 8HP version,
Might as well get the full power,

But these are an alternative to toweling a car? Could you dry the entire car with one of these as a "touchless" dry?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Starscream said:


> They sell the 4HP Black Baron here in America too for $200, The 8HP Metro Master Blaster can be had for $300,
> 
> Is the extra 4HP worth the extra $100? hmmmmmm


Personally, no. A client of ours who I visit 3 times a month has an 8HP one and it makes no real difference over the Black Baron - it just makes the wheel on your electricity meter spin round quicker! :lol:


----------



## Starscream (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks!
Thats pretty good news.


So the 4HP one will more than suffice fully drying of a car without towel?

Its bloody cold here in NJ (and I know it is back home too before you all start  ) and drying is what chills my hands the most in these winter months.

Plus I hate drying,

Something like this with warm air sounds great 

Just want to make sure its not a gimmick before I shell out


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Mate if you looking for a good dryer it has to be chemical guys warm air dryer, I got mine form David and its superb. All the othe rones mentioned dont have warm air option which is invaluable at this time of year-if you car is well protected you'll easily be able to dry the car in around 15-30minutes.

Cheap as well considering other prices. Well worth it.


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Pesonally I dont use the warm air function any more on the CG as I find better results with it off as I was getting water marks. I would get a BB as it has twice the amount of air flow as the CG plus a 3 meter hose which means you dont have to hold the unit in your hand while trying to dry the roof.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

DE 1981 said:


> Mate if you looking for a good dryer it has to be chemical guys warm air dryer, I got mine form David and its superb. All the othe rones mentioned dont have warm air option which is invaluable at this time of year-if you car is well protected you'll easily be able to dry the car in around 15-30minutes.
> 
> Cheap as well considering other prices. Well worth it.


Black Baron puts out warm air after a minute or two


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Clark @ PB said:


> Black Baron puts out warm air after a minute or two


Sure its not overheating


----------



## Starscream (Nov 4, 2007)

The black baron one seems kinda hard to get in the States,

The one I can find easier is that Air Force Master Blaster,

I'm assuming they all do the same job


----------



## Starscream (Nov 4, 2007)

wow the 4HP version is almost half the price of the 8!!

It also seems the 8 is two 4's fused together,

So the 4 is decent enough? anyone have any vids of it?


----------



## Starscream (Nov 4, 2007)

Ok got my 4HP Air Force dryer today,

I guess I was expecting it to be a little bigger lol!
It feels powerful,

Not sure if its got the power to dry a car though?
Its very cold out right now so I won't be able to test it for a while, But initial impression,

"I was expecting more"

Hopefully it will prove any doubts I have wrong


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Leaf blower FTW!


----------



## Starscream (Nov 4, 2007)

Ok finally got the chance to test it today,
ehhh not that impressed 

I don't think the 4HP one has enough power to dry a car, It did "eventually" dry it,
But it seemed to have taken just as long as towel drying, and it seemed the unit just needed more power,

So,

Seeing as I got it on Amazon I have returned it and bought the 8HP one,
Hopefully this one has enough power to dry a car quickly,

This little 4HP one was great for the nooks and crannys and emblems and grilles, the places where water collects most,
But for the body it just wasn't up to the job,


----------



## ashk (Aug 11, 2008)

I just bought the Aeolus 901 pet grooming dryer. Looks the same as the black Barron, has a variable speed the top velocity is almost 100mph more than the BB and it has a switchable heating element so very similar spec slightly higher than the BB also has 3m hose, only comes with two nozzles so not as much as the BB. I managed to get it for a quarter of the price of the BB so at £53.00 delivered can't complain. I have never used the BB but on paper I would say the Aeolus has the better spec, not had a chance to properly use it yet but will post my thoughts soon. And if anyone around Aberdeen who has a BB fancies doing a comparison would be interested to see how this one stacks up.

I think the heating element will be good for drying interior mats carpets seats etc


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

was that the one on ebay that finished on christms day,(i was watching that one )?


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

I use a dog salon one. They don't 'dry' a car as such but great for getting water out of channels/wing mirrors etc.


----------



## ashk (Aug 11, 2008)

bleek said:


> was that the one on ebay that finished on christms day,(i was watching that one )?


No wasn't that one was a few days before Xmas, however they are going at half the price they usually go for been watching the prices for a few months.


----------



## davelincs (Jul 20, 2009)

ashk said:


> No wasn't that one was a few days before Xmas, however they are going at half the price they usually go for been watching the prices for a few months.


I managed to buy one for £63 on christmas eve, a bargain i thought,it should be here this week,will let you know how i get on with it


----------



## ashk (Aug 11, 2008)

Nice one so glad I waited a few months back they were mostly going for over £100 so we both done well to get them cheap... 

I used mine today and it was brilliant takes a bit longer to dry the whole car than it does with a towel but once finished the car is properly dry no drips, inside I got those crumbs blasted out from between the seats and centre console...


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

I really can't see the point of a drying machine. You look such a tool waving a heater thing around your car ( I appreciate that this isn't an issue for the pros), and a decent drying towell with a squirt of QD will do at least as good a job.

In my opinion an investment in a pure water sytem would be much more sensible. Then you can just leave the car to dry on its own without any water marks.


----------



## blackS2000 (Aug 4, 2010)

How do you get the water out from behind the mirror's / door handle's / around the light's ( where , if it dry's you get hard water mark's ) etc . with just a drying towel ?

For the record I use a Makita UB1011 air blower and consider it to be a very important part of my kit .:buffer:

I also see the point of pure water system:thumb:


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

^^ use pure water for your rinse and you don't get any water marks. A pure water system is similar money to a drying machine, and you don't look like a bell end using it.


----------



## ashk (Aug 11, 2008)

I also have an osmotic 100G a day reverse osimosis machine and although it doesn't leave water spots you still have to dry the car as dust and fallout sticks to the water beads then drys in dirty so regardless of using a RO unit I still need to dry... It is much safer to my paintwork is like butter so the less contact I have with it the better.

I do agree you look like a bit of a tool wondering around your car with an industrial hair dryer...


----------



## Starscream (Nov 4, 2007)

Honestly I don't care what people think when I'm using my tools 

Can't be any worse than the dumbfounded stares I get when using a snow foam lance,

I just want to be sure what I'm using does the job,
The 4 HP one didn't, My 8 HP one arrives today so I'll see how good it is


----------



## Starscream (Nov 4, 2007)

Ok UPS just dropped it off,
Big bugger!

No doubt its got some power to it, The whole bloody house goes dim when you fire both motors up!!

I like how I can independently use either 4HP motor,
So you can use one motor for the delicate area's then give it the beans for the body,

Feel a lot more confident about this one, I'll test it tomorrow, Supposed to better weather then anyway


----------



## ashk (Aug 11, 2008)

Starscream said:


> Ok UPS just dropped it off,
> Big bugger!
> 
> No doubt its got some power to it, The whole bloody house goes dim when you fire both motors up!!
> ...


The Aeolus dryer nearly blew my wee pup away when testing it out so the 8hp one must have a fair kick to it, least the speed can be changed from 4hp to 8hp...


----------



## Starscream (Nov 4, 2007)

Ok the 8HP one is miles better than the 4,
You really need the 8 to dry a car, It was totally towel free, and the hot air was much warmer from the 8HP model,

I'm sure the 4 would do fine for motor cycles as its intended but you need the 8 to do the car,

It still takes time to dry a car, I only think its just marginally quicker then towel drying, but the results are better and the car is ready for wax/polish straight after drying with no water spots and drips,


----------

